# Pm950v Looking For Your Thoughts Please!



## Jlwwade (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello all!

I have enjoyed reading a lot of your post here and glad to see that it is a friendly forum with people willing to offer what they can to help out.

I am about to buy two new machines for my home shop and would like to get your input on the quality and performance you have experienced. After researching online, reading and watching everything I can find I have come back around to the Precision Matthews line of equipment by Quality Machine tools. 

So let's start with the mill PM950V. Please share what you know.

Thank you,
James


----------



## davidpbest (Aug 23, 2016)

There is no such product.   Or wait, maybe I missed something on Matt's web site?


----------



## Jlwwade (Aug 23, 2016)

David,
It was formally the PM949V but is now a Pm950V. 

This mill has a Taiwan built head shipped to the same companies Chinese plant to be mated with its base. The base is produced in the Chinese plant. So it is a hybrid.

Thanks,
James


----------



## tweinke (Aug 23, 2016)

I will assume  that if Matt's larger machines are as nice as the smaller ones you will be very pleased. I have a PM727 and am very pleased with the quality.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Aug 26, 2016)

I am very happy with my 935 and the service from Matt


----------



## Jlwwade (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey thank you!

I ordered everything yesterday, a PM950V knee mill and a PM1440GT lathe!
Nothing left to do but hurry up and wait.

Thanks,
James


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll be interested in your impressions of these. Pics too of course.


----------



## Jlwwade (Aug 26, 2016)

I am really hoping for the best.

Only eight weeks to go on the lathe and twelve to go on the mill.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 27, 2016)

IIRC, I think my lathe took pretty close to three months. Not too bad, but still...


----------



## jbolt (Aug 27, 2016)

Try 26 weeks and counting......


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Aug 27, 2016)

I think you will be happy you ordered from Quality Tool.  I think the quality of their tools and service is some of the best in the business.  I am very happy with my mill.   I waited for mine, which was on top of a six month lie fest from Grizzly on a machine they still have not shipped any of, an that was over a year ago!  It gives you this time to get ready for it and start buying tooling!  I would start to buy what you can get so you are ready to work when they arrive.  The unboxing is a rush.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Aug 27, 2016)

jbolt said:


> Try 26 weeks and counting......


That one was a new model though, I waited about 2 years now from starting on them until I was even able to see one, that one was tough!


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 13, 2017)

Time for a mill and this one is a possibility. 
Has anyone got one of these yet or have any experience with one? If so, I'd really like to hear what your thoughts are on them.
I'd assume coming from QMT they are great machines but it's always nice to hear from someone with hands on experience.


----------



## Jlwwade (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey I have my machines on the floor now. A 950V and 1440GT. They were delivered about the middle of January and every thing really looks and feels great. Unfortunately that is all I can say for now because my work schedule has kept me away. I do have most of the cosmoline off everything. With any luck I will get the wires pulled and get them powered up by the end of next week. 

The mill is very robust and tall, compared to a Bridgeport. I will definitely need a step stool to reach the top of the head that I do not need with the BP.  I will try to post more pictures once they are running.

Matt has been great to work with. He held the machines for me about a month until I could get home long enough to take delivery with no complaints.


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks James   

I'm actually working with QMT right now on a new machine. I'm leaning towards the 950V but Matt has thrown another option my way that I'm considering.
Either way, I'm sure Matt will be getting more of my business. The customer support is second to none with QMT.


----------



## mksj (Feb 14, 2017)

Lonnie and James,
You may also want to look into a factory  installed inverter drive. They are very quiet and in my machine it was not significantly more than if I built it myself. Also the inverter motors come with an electric blower and usually have a much wider operating range of 20-200Hz. There are also a few more tricks you can do with VFD dives. I believe Matt also has some all Taiwanese mills patterned after the Lagun mills. 
Mark


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 14, 2017)

Struck up a deal with Matt on a different machine, a 9x49 Taiwan built VS. I will start my own thread, with pics, once I have it.

Thanks again James for posting up some pics for us.


----------



## lcrepairs (Feb 3, 2018)

Jlwwade said:


> Hey I have my machines on the floor now. A 950V and 1440GT. They were delivered about the middle of January and every thing really looks and feels great. Unfortunately that is all I can say for now because my work schedule has kept me away. I do have most of the cosmoline off everything. With any luck I will get the wires pulled and get them powered up by the end of next week.
> 
> The mill is very robust and tall, compared to a Bridgeport. I will definitely need a step stool to reach the top of the head that I do not need with the BP.  I will try to post more pictures once they are running.
> 
> Matt has been great to work with. He held the machines for me about a month until I could get home long enough to take delivery with no complaints.


Any update on your mill?  I ordered one, hoping to have it here this month.  Haven't heard any reports on that mill but it looks like it should be a good one.


----------



## Jlwwade (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello,
I have been very happy with my machines. 
My 950V mill is as solid as a rock and is really a big heavy machine. It is performing better or at the very least equal to the big name machines that I have used. The casting is very solid but not quite as refined as it could have been but only in a cosmetic sense and only in a few small areas. All of the mating areas are very smooth and fit together perfectly. The one thing that I didn't notice when I ordered it was that it has what appears to be a permanent riser built in which makes the darn thing very tall. I need a step to change collets, but on the bright side I have plenty of room to machine anything I could ever want. 

Feel free to send me a PM or a phone number and I will tell you all about it.


----------



## bretthl (Feb 4, 2018)

I have a 1340GT and 935TV both are good machines.  I have had a few minor issues and have received excellent response from PM.  Get the biggest machines you can afford, handle and have space for.  Do the DRO and power feed install yourself to save significant dollars.  Good luck.


----------



## lcrepairs (Feb 4, 2018)

Jlwwade said:


> Hello,
> I have been very happy with my machines.
> My 950V mill is as solid as a rock and is really a big heavy machine. It is performing better or at the very least equal to the big name machines that I have used. The casting is very solid but not quite as refined as it could have been but only in a cosmetic sense and only in a few small areas. All of the mating areas are very smooth and fit together perfectly. The one thing that I didn't notice when I ordered it was that it has what appears to be a permanent riser built in which makes the darn thing very tall. I need a step to change collets, but on the bright side I have plenty of room to machine anything I could ever want.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear, I should have mine in two weeks hopefully.  I wanted to add about a 4" Riser if possible.  Maybe it won't need it if it's tall.  Sounds good.  I'm currently using a dumb Little Machine Shop benchtop 5500.  Can't wait to graduate from that chattering piece of junk.


----------



## lcrepairs (Feb 4, 2018)

bretthl said:


> I have a 1340GT and 935TV both are good machines.  I have had a few minor issues and have received excellent response from PM.  Get the biggest machines you can afford, handle and have space for.  Do the DRO and power feed install yourself to save significant dollars.  Good luck.
> 
> View attachment 256856


Cool, nice clean shop there.  I'm cursed with being a mechanic so my shop is shared with tons of all kinds of equipment and tools.  I'm currently in the process of building a wall to close off a machine shop area (climate controlled) but will only be about 20'x20' the total building right now is 40x60 with 14' walls.  I'm sure I will end up building on at some point.  I'm not far from 50yrs old so I'm starting to get too tired for construction.


----------



## lcrepairs (Feb 26, 2018)

Well. Here she is Finally


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 26, 2018)

Wow... Now that's a big crate!


----------



## lcrepairs (Feb 27, 2018)

wrmiller said:


> Wow... Now that's a big crate!


Haven't succeeded yet at getting it unloaded.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## lcrepairs (Feb 27, 2018)

lcrepairs said:


> wrmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... Now that's a big crate!
> ...


Got it on the floor without problems.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 27, 2018)

Now you're getting somewhere. 

Have you got it where you want it, or do you still have to move it to it's final resting place? (sure wish I had a shop that big...)


----------



## lcrepairs (Feb 27, 2018)

wrmiller said:


> Now you're getting somewhere.
> 
> Have you got it where you want it, or do you still have to move it to it's final resting place? (sure wish I had a shop that big...)


I gotta move my trailer then I'll put it in place

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## lcrepairs (Feb 27, 2018)

lcrepairs said:


> wrmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're getting somewhere.
> ...


This is where it will go for a while
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## lcrepairs (Mar 16, 2018)

lcrepairs said:


> lcrepairs said:
> 
> 
> > wrmiller said:
> ...


Got it dialed in and Quill DRO installed 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 16, 2018)

lcrepairs said:


> Got it dialed in and Quill DRO installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really  like your setup. While overall I am very happy with my PM935, I keep wishing it had a larger table. Even the extra 5" of table length of my 9x40 made some things a lot easier.

I look at the size of your table and get a little green around the gills...


----------



## lcrepairs (Mar 17, 2018)

lcrepairs said:


> lcrepairs said:
> 
> 
> > lcrepairs said:
> ...


Another upgrade and dialing vise in
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## lcrepairs (Mar 28, 2018)

lcrepairs said:


> lcrepairs said:
> 
> 
> > lcrepairs said:
> ...


Finally made some cuts today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicko (Mar 28, 2018)

Where did you get your quill dro from?


----------



## lcrepairs (Mar 28, 2018)

Nicko said:


> Where did you get your quill dro from?


Ebay, (Shars) $55

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

